
AFP: Google revising privacy policies, data use - AmadKamali
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jd8bK56wZw_gHTAd1muKK3HTw7ww?docId=CNG.2ed706274083b5e00481b72882b4a47d.391
======
zakir
good advis www.zakir-hacker.blogspot.com

